# Hedgehog wont stop running



## GogTheHedgehog (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, earlier this morning i woke up to find my hedgehog had turned his food bowl over and tossed it over the water bowl, then he moved his blanket to the place where the food bowl had been and looks to have slept there that night. I then moved his blanket back to the original spot, along with him. He then ran to his wheel and started running, and just wouldnt stop. He would now and then take a 15 second break by running back under the blanket, but then just come back out and run again. I stopped his wheel while running, but he wouldnt stop. If he cant run the wheel in 1 side, he would run the other. I have no idea how long his going to continue this, because i will be at school. Is this normal behavior? Is there anything i should do? His shooting across his entire cage now

Gogthehedgehog


----------



## ilovebailey1617 (Oct 9, 2011)

I know how you feel I had two hedgies in my room that did just about the same thing.sounds like he's just a very active playful hedgie mine were like that when they were younger they've calmed down some they still play just not as hyper.every hedgie is different some don't run an play as much and others just love to run and play as long as he has toys and tunnles to play with and maybe even a digg box would be awesome to keep him occupied exspecialy if you hid treats in the dig box.my little girl use to dump her food bowl till I got her a bigger cage and more things to play with it was like having a 2 year old that was board and wanted new toys and was gonna have a fit till you got them new ones lol.i hope helped a little.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Obviously you didn't arrange the cage to your hedgehog's liking and he figured he had to fix it. :lol:

They want what they want. 

The running was probably due to stress. Was this in the morning? Hopefully he settles down. 

You might want to put the things where he wants them to see if he settles down. 

Some are very picky about where things should be. :roll:


----------



## GogTheHedgehog (Feb 13, 2014)

Holy Hedgehog! I just got home and after i sat down to start on some of my studies, i heard my albino hedgie prickle and curl in a ball and make that sound they make when angry/scared. I looked over and the entire net covering his cage was FULL of ants, i imediately threw the net off and took him out of the box, took the box outside and put the albino in my bed. I noticed a day or two before, when washing him, that he had a sore on his leg which is probably from all that running, but it wasnt anything large scale to worry about, but what on earth caused all the ants????? I dont see anything, he ate all his food and when i came home his blanket was tossed in the water bowl by him which sucked up all the water, What on earth is attracting all these ants? I think there might be a few on him but why are they here? There are hundreds of them, but they're all staying away from my other hedgies cage???


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm not sure why the ants are surrounding only one of your hedgies' cages But it's probably Just the food. Ants hate cinnamon so you can sprinkle some cinnamon around the entire cage (but not in the cage). Try to find where the ants are coming in from And do the same thing.


----------



## GogTheHedgehog (Feb 13, 2014)

sc2001 said:


> I'm not sure why the ants are surrounding only one of your hedgies' cages But it's probably Just the food. Ants hate cinnamon so you can sprinkle some cinnamon around the entire cage (but not in the cage). Try to find where the ants are coming in from And do the same thing.


That trick will come in handy. I figured out that the ants must be after this hedgehogs urine for some reason. They're all over the wheel, and thats pretty much where they do their business while running. Ive got him in a small temporary boxy for tonight until i can figure out everything tomorrow after this test


----------



## GogTheHedgehog (Feb 13, 2014)

I ended up writing that test, and leaving the hedgehogs at an elevated height while waiting for my freshly-bug-sprayed room to air out, to come back to the hedgehogs cages back on the floor (like i requested my mum to do after the room was aired out) and just as i got home from the test, the albino (and only the albino, not the hedgehog next to him)'s cage was yet again... Full of ants. So today we moved them out of the room again, and this time sprayed poison on the floor area where the ants are. But we couldnt find anywhere where the ants were. They werent crawling on the floor, they werent in the corners, they werent on the furniture, They were all just there... On his cage and inside it. I dont know anymore, but hopefully the poison would keep the ants away - and now that thats aired out, i will bring the hedgies back and see what happens tomorrow. Also another thing id like to mention is that i've noticed the Albino hedgehog seems to lick his urine... I dont know why, but im disgusted by it. Could that be why the ants are after his cage? They're always all over his wheel, and only very few times are they in his water bowl. Maybe its some smell or liquid that the ants are attracted to? Anyone know?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

This might be totally off the wall...but it might be worth having that hedgie tested for diabetes? I've read before that in humans, at least, a sign of diabetes can be sweet-smelling/tasting urine. Does he seem to drink & urinate a lot?


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing Lillysmommy, I would take your albino to the vet and have him do urinalysis and a blood analysis, see if there is an underlying medical issue. The fact that it is only one hedgehog when you have more than one, mostly on his wheel where his urine would be, and the hedgehogs behavior itself, really concerns me.


----------

